# 7.4L thermostat question



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I was on another internet forum and a guy on there recommends running a 180 degree thermostat on the 7.4L to help it run cooler because of how hot the BB likes to run. Does anyone else recommed this? I've always been told to run what the manufacturer recommends which in this case is the 195.

My 7.4L has never overheated or went past the 210 mark on the gauge. Thanks.

Wayne


----------



## fakemam (Mar 21, 2008)

i run a 185 in my 7.4 and have no problems with it. i can get on the freeway now with the needle going up a couple degrees but no where near the 210 mark ( like when the 195 was in it ). also never got a check engine light in the summer from it running cooler. so i say go for it


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I think I will try it.

Wayne


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Go with the 180 T-stat Wayne. Your 7.4 will reward you with slightly less oil consumption, better resistance to detonation (which is a problem with the BB's) and lower under hood temps, while still providing ample cab heat. It's one of the best mods to do to them that falls under the 'cheap & easy' category.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks B&B, I am going to do it.

Wayne


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, I tried to buy an AC-Delco 180 degree thermostat from the dealer and its been discontinued and no one seems to have one. I usually don't like aftermarket thermostats but in this case it looks like I don't have a choice. What brand would you guys recommend?

Wayne


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

For the easily accessible brand NAPA's premiums are dependable. Alway have good luck with them.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

There are no Napa's around here. Just O'reillys, Autozone, Pepboys, and Bumper to Bumper. Most of these carry Stant or Robertshaw.

Wayne


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If you have access to the Robert Shaw brand of high-flow T-stats...get one. They make one of the best ones out there.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

B&B, thanks. I will get one of those then.

Wayne


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

well, I'm not having much luck on finding the 180 degree in any of the brands mentioned. I did find a Napa store but they did not carry a 180 degree one for this truck. No one seems to have the Robert shaw brand. Autozone had some in a Duralast and cst/valuecraft brand. Bumper to Bumper had one in a partsmaster/motorad brand. Autozone could order one in a Hypertech brand. The guys at Napa acted like I was nuts for wanting anything other than the stock 195 one. I guess I will have to decide what to get.

Wayne


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

AutoZone's Duralast T-stats are just reboxed Stant brand...which are fine. So if you do decide to go with one of these you'll want to ask for p/n: 15898. Should be a stocked item.

A bit surprised your local NAPA didn't have a 180* in stock. I can't recall the p/n for the 180* off the top of my head but I can tell you that their premium T-Stats are just reboxed Motorad's.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I stopped at the local Car Quest which carries Stant. They also didn't carry a 180* T-stat for the 7.4L The Napa guy made it sound like they couldn't even get the 180* one. I guess I will try the Autozone one if they have it in stock. Thanks for the part #.

Just out of curiousity, did the dealer offer the 180* T-stat because they knew the trucks were running better with them or was it just to address the fact that some trucks were running too hot with the 195* one?

Wayne


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

You can also try summit racing on line. They should have it.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

70monte;775390 said:


> Just out of curiousity, did the dealer offer the 180* T-stat because they knew the trucks were running better with them or was it just to address the fact that some trucks were running too hot with the 195* one?
> 
> Wayne


A dealer wouldn't install a 180*....at least not one that was up on things since it goes against the "rules". They'd use the factory recommended temp.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

western1, thanks for the info. B&B, I guess I don't understand why GM would offer the 180* if they didn't endorse its use.

Wayne


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

70monte;775429 said:


> B&B, I guess I don't understand why GM would offer the 180* if they didn't endorse its use.
> 
> Wayne


They'll sell you anything to make a buck whether it's endorsed or needed or otherwise.


----------

